# Suspected Car Bomb Found in NYC's Times Square



## old medic (2 May 2010)

Suspected Car Bomb Found in NYC's Times Square
(CBS/AP)   Updated at 12:07 a.m. ET 

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/05/01/national/main6451836.shtml?tag=stack



> Police evacuated buildings and cleared streets of thousands of tourists around New York City's Times Square after finding an apparent car bomb in a parked SUV.
> 
> New York City police say a mounted police officer noticed smoke coming from the SUV at 6:30 p.m. Saturday. A law enforcement official tells The Associated Press that bomb investigators found propane tanks, powder and an apparent timing device inside the vehicle. The official wasn't authorized to release the information and spoke on condition of anonymity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (2 May 2010)

Thankfully the bomber seems to have been an amateur.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 May 2010)

My wife and daughter, and my sisters in law and two of my neices were there in NYC in Times Square. I mean they could have reached out and touched the vehicle in question close to the time of the botched detonation.  :rage:
For me personally, I have gone through several emotions in the last few minutes, as they did not tell me they were close until about 15 minutes ago. My daughter said that if it had gone off as intended, they would not be here today. 
I fervently hope that they catch the perpetrator(s) and prosectute him (them) to the fullest extent of the law.
Thanks to Mike, Chad and Andrew and all our fallen. In my mind they protected my family from the other side. Call me crazy, but that's the way I feel. RIP troops.
Hold your loved ones close, and please, please make amends with those you have distanced, because you never know when it will happen.


----------



## mariomike (2 May 2010)

I read that it is the first car bomb in NYC since 1993 at the World Trade Centre:

"The city's deadliest car bombing occurred in 1920, when 38 people were killed and 400 wounded by an Italian anarchist who filled a horse-drawn carriage with explosives and parked it in the city's Financial District.
Times Square has been a target for terror as recently as March 2008, when a cyclist placed a makeshift explosive outside of the NYPD recruitment center then sped off. No one was injured during the 3:30 a.m. blast.
A scare shut down parts of Times Square - and delayed a New Year's Eve rehearsal - on Dec. 30, 2009, after a 1997 Dodge van with no license plates and a phony parking placard sat illegally parked for two days. It turned out that the van contained only clothes.":
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/ny_crime/2010/05/02/2010-05-02_first_new_york_city_car_bomb_since_1993_at_world_trade_center_.html


----------



## karl28 (2 May 2010)

I am just really glad that no one was hurt .  I can't even imagine how bad it could of been .  Hopefully with the bomb not being detonated the police and other Federal agencies can find the people who tried to do this and bring them to justice .


----------



## CougarKing (2 May 2010)

And the Pakistani Taliban just claimed responsibility for the apparent car bomb attempt:

Associated Press link



> CAIRO, Egypt – *The Pakistani Taliban has claimed responsibility for the failed car bomb attack in Times Square in New York City.*
> 
> In 1 minute video allegedly released by the Pakistani Taliban, the group says the attack is revenge for the death of its leader Baitullah Mehsud and the recent killings of the top leaders of al-Qaida in Iraq. Images of the slain militants are shown as an unidentified voice recites the message. English subtitles are at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> The video was uncovered Sunday by the U.S.-based SITE intelligence Group, which monitors militant websites.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 May 2010)

Watching the NYPD Commisioner's Press Conference. No mention of Pakistani Taliban.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 May 2010)

This is kind of bizarre.......
----------------------------
www.news.com.au/breaking-news/new-yorks-times-square-bomb-may-be-south-park-revenge/story-e6frfku0-1225861388026

New York's Times Square bomb may be 'South Park' revenge 


By SA Miller of the New York Post From: NewsCore May 03, 2010 7:25AM Increase Text Size Decrease Text Size Print Email Share Add to Digg Add to del.icio.us Add to Facebook Add to Kwoff Add to Myspace Add to Newsvine What are these? AUTHORITIES are looking at whether yesterday's failed bombing in New York's Times Square may be revenge for a recent TV episode that mocked the Prophet Muhammad. 

"This vehicle was close to a Viacom building which owns MTV and Comedy Central. And you have the whole issue with South Park, which Islamic terrorists were threatening to have retribution for," Republican Peter King, told CNN, although he stressed the theory was "one possibility out of a hundred".

Asked if this was a possibility at an afternoon news conference yesterday, New York City Police Commissioner Raymond W Kelly said that although no link had been determined, nothing could be ruled out.

An American Islamic group issued a dire threat against South Park's creators, Matt Stone and Trey Parker, for an episode last month that showed Muhammad dressed in a bear outfit - the joke being that he had to wear the suit because depictions of the holy figure are forbidden.

Start of sidebar. Skip to end of sidebar.
End of sidebar. Return to start of sidebar.
The Pakistani Taliban today claimed responsibility for the attack and said it was retaliation for the recent killings of the top leaders of al-Qaeda in Iraq.

"We have no evidence to support this claim," Comissioner Kelly told reporters at the news conference.

Read more at the New York Post

Meanwhile, there was no evidence of a Taliban link and police were on their way to Pennsylvania to talk to a man who said he may have recorded a bombing suspect in a nearby alley, the city's police commissioner said.

The video apparently shows a white man in his 40s taking off his shirt in the alley and putting it in a bag, Commissioner Kelly said today.

Police found the SUV parked on one of the prime blocks for Broadway shows such as The Lion King after being alerted by two street vendors last night (local time). Thousands of tourists were cleared from the streets for 10 hours, and the bomb was dismantled. No one was injured.

The SUV contained three propane tanks, fireworks, two filled 19-litre petrol containers and two clocks with batteries, electrical wire and other components, police said. Timers were connected to a 350 millilitre can filled with fireworks that were apparently intended to set the petrol cans on fire, then ignite the three barbecue-grill-sized propane tanks.

Commissioner Kelly said it was "the intent of whoever did this to cause mayhem, create casualties".

Mayor Michael Bloomberg called the explosive device "amateurish" but potentially deadly, noting: "We are very lucky".

Police also found eight bags of an unknown substance in a gun locker that was in the smoking SUV, Commissioner Kelly said.

The substance "looks and feels" like fertiliser, he said, but tests are pending.

A group that monitors militant websites had said the Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Many think its amatures, but whoever is responsible, amature methods although crude can be effective. Keeping the KISS principle even with home made bombs can pay off good dividends (to them), and still kill innocent people.

OWDU


----------



## SeanNewman (2 May 2010)

Tons of people under the cbc.ca story in the comments stating that it was a CIA deception (never meant to blow up) to draw attention away from the oil spill  :


----------



## 1feral1 (2 May 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Tons of people under the cbc.ca story in the comments stating that it was a CIA deception (never meant to blow up) to draw attention away from the oil spill  :



People who think such nonsense got issues  :nod:


----------



## vonGarvin (2 May 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Tons of people under the cbc.ca story in the comments stating that it was a CIA deception (never meant to blow up) to draw attention away from the oil spill  :


:rofl:

Of COURSE.  That's exactly why they did that


Boy, some comments on there are nuts


----------



## SeanNewman (2 May 2010)

Maybe they'll start screening car passengers like they do airport passengers.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 May 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Maybe they'll start screening car passengers like they do airport passengers.


I already do ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (2 May 2010)

Yes!! The CIA and President Barak Obama cooked this one up!! When the World Trade Centre was taken down, the conspiracy nuts all blamed George W Bush.
No such turnabout fair play here is there?


----------



## 2010newbie (2 May 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100503/ap_on_re_us/us_times_square_car_bomb



> Police said the gasoline-and-propane bomb was crude but could have sprayed shrapnel and metal parts with enough force to kill pedestrians and knock out windows on one of America's busiest streets, full of Broadway theaters and restaurants on a Saturday night.
> 
> More than 100 pounds of fertilizer rigged with wires and fireworks were found with the bomb, but police said it was not the ammonium nitrate grade that can explode.The surveillance video shows an unidentified white man in his 40s slipping down an alley and taking off a shirt, revealing another underneath. In the same clip, he's seen looking back in the direction of the smoking vehicle and furtively putting the first shirt in a bag, Police Commissioner Raymond Kelly said.
> 
> The homemade bomb was made largely with ordinary items including three barbecue grill-sized propane tanks, two 5-gallon gasoline containers, store-bought fireworks and cheap alarm clocks attached to wires.


----------



## George Wallace (2 May 2010)

Well.  The investigation should go rather quickly.  The vehicle is intact, so they can find the VIN in another location.  The stolen Plates can be traced back to where they were stolen.  Most of the items that made up the 'bomb' can likely be traced back to location of purchase.  The video/security tapes in the area should give a fairly good description of the perp.  No doubt tourists are also being asked to provide any photos that may contain evidence.  I am sure with all the items and vehicle being intact, the matter of finding finger prints will be much easier, than gathering shrapnel from an exploded device. 

Anyone think it will take a long time to find this guy?


----------



## GAP (2 May 2010)

The plates were stolen, but apparently the car owner didn't report it stolen....CBS news tonight.


----------



## George Wallace (2 May 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> The plates were stolen, but apparently the car owner didn't report it stolen....CBS news tonight.



Curious.  Something to hide?


----------



## George Wallace (2 May 2010)

Just to lighten your day:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

 Police eyeing link to South Park in Times Square car bomb  

Article Link

By Alison Gendar, Rocco Parascandola and Helen Kennedy 
DAILY NEWS WRITERS 

Originally Published:Sunday, May 2nd 2010, 1:46 PM
Updated: Sunday, May 2nd 2010, 4:54 PM

Police hunting the man who parked a crude but powerful car bomb in Times Square Saturday night are looking into a possible link to a South Park cartoon lampooning censorship about Mohammed.

No link has been established, but threats against the Comedy Central animators were made by a New York Islamist Web site last month and police are aggressively looking for connections, sources told the Daily News.

The dark-colored Nissan SUV, its engine running and hazard lights flashing, was parked on W. 45th St. right next to the Broadway headquarters of Viacom, which owns Comedy Central.

The Pathfinder was packed with propane, gasoline and fireworks and a rudimentary fuse had already been ignited.

A vendor saved the day when he saw smoke curling from the car at about 6:30 p.m. and alerted Officer Wayne Rhatigan.

The materials were primitive, but if the SUV had blown, officials said the inferno would have eclipsed the blazing lights of the Crossroads of the World.

"I think the intent was to cause a significant ball of fire," said Police Commissioner Raymond Kelly.

"We are very, very lucky," said a police source.

Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano said the feds were taking it very seriously, treating it as "a potential terrorist attack."

"Right now, we have no information other than it is a one-off," she told ABC. 
"Nonetheless, we are alerting state and local law enforcement - everybody - to be on their toes."

A Taliban official in Pakistan took credit in an audio tape posted to YouTube, but officials were hesitant to link the failed attack to international terrorist groups, calling it more likely a "one-off" or "lone wolf."

Preliminary signs suggest "that this was not part of any plot by al Qaeda or another known terrorist organization," said Sen. Chuck Schumer (D-NY).

He said the feds picked up no overseas "chatter" before Saturday night's attempted attack.

CBS reported that Pakistani intelligence officials were discounting the Taliban claim, saying the group does not have the global reach of al Qaeda.

The same group claimed credit for last year's Binghamton massacre of 13 people carried out by laid-off Vietnamese immigrant Jiverly Wong, who had no ties to militant Islam.

Last month, RevolutionMuslim.com posted a graphic photo of Theo van Gogh, a Dutch filmmaker murdered in 2004 for making documentary on violence against Muslim women.

It warned animators Trey Parker and Matt Stone - who had just shown Mohammed hidden in a bear suit - that "they will probably wind up like Theo Van Gogh for airing this show."

Continued on Page 2 with more links.


----------



## old medic (4 May 2010)

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/times-square-car-bomber-police-release-video-suspect/story?id=10534834



> Federal authorities are closing in on the man they say is a person of interest in the Times Square car bomb attempt this weekend, who is described as a naturalized American citizen who hails from Pakistan and just returned after spending five months there.
> 
> There is growing evidence the bomber did not act alone and had ties to radical elements overseas, with one senior official telling ABC News there are several individuals believed to be connected with the bombing and that at least one of them is a Pakistani-American.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (4 May 2010)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/05/04/new.york.car.bomb/index.html?hpt=T1&iref=BN1



> New York (CNN) -- An arrest has been made in a failed attempt to set off a car bomb in New York's Times Square over the weekend, a law enforcement official told CNN early Tuesday.


----------



## old medic (4 May 2010)

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/times-square-bomb-pakistan-migr-connecticut-arrested-times/story?id=10546387


Pakistan Émigré in Connecticut Arrested as Times Square Bomber
FBI Says Faisal Shahzad Bought Vehicle That Carried Bomb on April 24, After Trip to Pakistan
 By RICHARD ESPOSITO, BRIAN ROSS and PIERRE THOMAS
May 4, 2010 



> The FBI  has arrested a 30-year-old Bridgeport, Conn., man in connection with the failed attempt to set off a car bomb in New York's Times Square, federal authorities told ABCNews.com late Monday night.
> 
> The man was identified as Faisal Shahzad, a naturalized American citizen, who had recently returned from a five-month trip to Pakistan and the city of Peshawar, a known jumping off point for al Qaeda and Taliban recruits.
> 
> ...



...............continues at the link.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 May 2010)

Eventually even Team Obama will have to admit that this was a terror event. Still want that trial of KSM in NYC ?


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (4 May 2010)

The suspect is claiming he worked alone, yet that is rarely the case.  There will be at least one, if not more, in support roles.  
A financier at least, perhaps a coordinator.  
Even Timothy McVeigh had help.  
The Millennium Bomber - Ahmed Ressam - had a couple of co-conspirators.  Ted Kacynski and other lone wolves tend towards the exception.


----------



## a_majoor (11 May 2010)

More links?

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/05/10/AR2010051002174.html?nav=hcmoduletmv



> *U.S. may be passing up chances to stop terrorist plots*
> 
> by Marc A. Thiessen
> Tuesday, May 11, 2010
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2010)

Latest on Baradar - latest court decision = he's still a guest of PAK:


> A Pakistani court on Tuesday threw out a petition seeking to block the extradition of the Afghan Taliban's No. 2 leader and other senior commanders detained in Pakistan, a lawyer said.
> 
> U.S. ally Pakistan captured at least four Afghan Taliban leaders, including top military strategist Mullah Abdul Ghani Baradar, early this year. The Afghan government has asked Islamabad to hand them over.
> 
> ...


----------

